# Monitor geht nicht mehr aus dem energiesparmodus



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (26. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein problem mit dem Monitor von LG W2453TQ.
Wenn ich neu Starte, oder in den Standby modus gehe, geht der Monitor in den Energiesparmodus. Wenn ich jetzt wieder aus dem Standby-Modus raus komme, geht der Monitor nicht aus dem Energiesparmodus.
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Ich hab auch schon fortemanager (v.3.18) installiert, die Treiber für den Monitor und der Grafikkarte (8600 GS) sind auch aktuell.
Danke schonmal im vorraus auf antworten.


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2011)

Wenn du den Monitor ausschaltest, geht er danach wieder normal an?


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (27. April 2011)

Wenn ich auf denn Ausschalter drücke, und dann wieder an schalte, kommt das LG Zeichen und danach geht der in den Energiesparmodus. Wenn ich aber den Stecker herausziehe und danach wieder reinstecke geht's manchmal. Wenn nicht, muss ich alles ausschalten und dann wieder anschalten. Das ist sehr lästig-.-


----------



## Own3r (28. April 2011)

Am Kabel wackeln bringt auch nichts? Wenn du Pech hast, ist der Monitor defekt.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (28. April 2011)

Ne, das bringt auch nichts, ich tippe mal auf nen Firmware Fehler des Monitors


----------



## GxGamer (28. April 2011)

Ich tippe eher auf defekte Kondensatoren am Netzteil.
Wenn du noch Garantie hast - reklamieren.

Wenn du den Strom eine Weile abschaltest (Kabel raus) entladen sich die Kondensatoren und beim nächsten Einschalten geht er dann bis zum Ausschalten.
Weil die Dinger dann aufgeladen und defekt sind, bekommen sie den nicht mehr an.

Hab das gleiche Problem bei einem 19" von Fujitsu der noch bei mir im Flur steht.
Die defekten hab ich schon abgelötet, hab aber keine Lust neue zu bestellen und dran zu löten 
Sollte ich mal machen, dann hätt ich nen super zweiten Monitor zum Fernsehen


----------



## config (16. Juni 2011)

Alle die das Problem haben sollten sich das mal durchlesen: LG W2453TQ Stromsparmodus


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. Juni 2012)

Shit. Bei mir ist die Garantie leider abgelaufen. Habe auch von Anfang an mit dem Problem gekämpft. Hatte mir dann einen neuen Samsung geholt und den LG meiner Freundin gegeben. Da sie nie geklagt hatte, und ich nie gefragt hatte, dachte ich das Problem sei gelöst oder hatte was mit meiner Grafikkarte zu tun gehabt. Nun nutze ich den Monitor selber wieder und der Mist geht von vorne los. Auch im laufenden Betrieb schaltet der sich aus und wieder ein. Mein Fazit: Einmal LG und nie wieder.

Auf einen Tausch ausserhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung kann ich wohl jetzt nicht mehr hoffen, oder? Weil ist ja eigentlich ein Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

> Auf einen Tausch ausserhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung kann ich wohl  jetzt nicht mehr hoffen, oder? Weil ist ja eigentlich ein  Konstruktionsfehler.


Wie lange ist die Garantie denn schon abgelaufen?

Damit das ganze nicht nochmal passiert, kannst du ja uns hier um eine Empfehlung für einen neuen Monitor bitten. 

- Kapital?
- Verwendungszweck?
- Eigenschaften?
- 120Hz?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (25. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Teil sind 3 Jahre Garantie, hatte nochmal nachgeschaut gehabt. Somit hab ich ihn eingeschickt. Letzte Woche wieder zurück bekommen und hat nach wie vor den gleichen Fehler. Also am Montag wieder eingeschickt. Langsam wird es eng. Denn Ende August läuft Gewährleistung aus.  Ist ja dann die zweite Reparatur. Sollte diese nichts bringen bestehe ich auf Tausch des Gerätes, vorrausgesetzt, der Subunternehmer, der die Teile für LG repariert, schickt mir das Teil noch rechtzeitig zurück.

Empfehlung für einen neuen sehe ich im Moment nicht ein. Das Teil hat mal fast 300 Tacken gekostet und bisher nur Ärger damit. Ich will den erstmal richtig nutzen können ohne diesen Ärger.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (4. August 2012)

So, 2 Reparatur: Gleicher Defekt. Der LG Support stellt sich komplett quer. Die sagen, das alle 5 PC Systeme bei mir kaputt sein. Am Monitor kann es definitiv nicht liegen.

Ich hätte das Gespräch mal aufzeichnen sollen. Soviel Müll kann ein Mensch doch nicht verzapfen. Einer der genialen Aussagen war: Das die Regestry in Windows kaputt sei und ich formatieren und Win neu installieren soll. Was zum Teufel hat die Win Reg. mit dem Bios zu tun??? Wann man den Monitor ohne laufenden Rechner an macht, springt das Teil sofort in den Energie Sparmodus. Der Herr mit sehr viel Ahnung sagte dass das damit sehr wohl was zu tun hat weil ja ein Teil der Reggi auf dem Flash im Monitor gespeichert wird.  

Nach dem Versuch, ihm das auszureden schob er natürlich die Schuld auf die Kabel.

Und das Highlight war: Ich fahre den Monitor mit einer falschen Auflösung. Moni Spezi: 1.920 x 1.080, ich darf ihn aber nur mit max. 1280 x 720 fahren. 

Nach einer Disskussion darüber wozu ich mir einen 1920x1080 Monitor kaufe und ihn aber nur mit der niedrigen Auflösung fahren darf legte er dann einfach auf. 

Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Was kann man jetzt noch machen? Der Support stellt sich dort komplett quer. Keine Raparatur mehr, und ausgetauscht wird er ebenfals nicht weil das Modell ja nicht mehr Hergestellt wird. Wie kann man denn jetzt dagegen vorgehen?


----------

